# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Some Questions about my Brand New Red Female Bull

## beaglegod

Just received a beautiful Red Female bull snake today from Stu at SnakesnGex. Shes roughly 2 feet long possibly an inch or two more and about as thick around as the average mans middle or ring finger. She had been getting one or two fuzzy mice twice each week from the breeder.

I was wondering at this size could I offer her a rat pinky or rat fuzzy instead? Or do you think those prey items would be too large? I would like to get her on rat ASAP but dont want to push too much on her.

My last question is how long do you think I should wait before offering her food and/or handling her? I definitely dont want to stress her.

Thanks so much for the help guys,as soon as shes settled in Ill take pics and post em in this thread.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

You can offer anything roughly the size or up to 1 and a half the size of it's girth (widest part of it's body) every 4 to 5 days without any problem.

You can switch to rat right now, they are not picky eater they will pretty  much eat anything (live, f/t, rat, mice) anytime offered.

They are garbage disposal  :Wink: 

I would wait 2 to 3 days to let it settle and than offer food, than 2 days after that you can start handling your new pit.

----------

_beaglegod_ (02-19-2011)

----------


## beaglegod

Thanks so much for that info Deborah, I will do as you suggested . Just one last question, I'm a bit unfamiliar with what the general  size of prey items are. So by the description I gave with her being about as thick around as a mans ring finger does it sound like the size of a pinky rat would be adequate?

I just want to make sure I ask for the proper food item tomorrow at the store. Thanks again.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Try a 5 days old pink or even a small  fuzzy rat to see how it goes.

When it comes to prey size it is really about eyeballing it.  :Wink:

----------

_beaglegod_ (02-19-2011)

----------

